# ecran de veille Ipad (urgent)



## Boboss29 (21 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, je souhaiterai, sur des ipads en exposition, pouvoir mettre un écran de veille personnalisé où défilerait des photos quand ils ne sont pas utilisés...

C'est possible avec une app ou un réglage. Tout en réglant la mise en veille (par exemple si ils ne sont pas utilisés plus de 5 min, hop l'écran de veille se relance).

Merci pour vos conseils, astuces, etc...


----------

